# Postal System



## sharktea (Sep 29, 2008)

Could anyone please tell me how the postal system works in Cyprus. Are letters/parcels deivered to your door or do you need a P O box ?
Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sharktea said:


> Could anyone please tell me how the postal system works in Cyprus. Are letters/parcels deivered to your door or do you need a P O box ?
> Thanks



It depends very much on where you live. Some villages are pretty good but in others the post is very hit and miss.
I strongly recommend a P O box


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

We have a letterbox outside our door. Letters and parcels are delivered by our local postwoman on a moped! If you are not in when a parcel or a registered letter need to be delivered then she leaves a green slip of paper and you call her to get it redelivered. 

On the other hand, in Oroklini parcels and registered letters go to the main post office and you have to collect them from there.

Alternatively, you can get a PO box. I don't know how much it costs per year.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> We have a letterbox outside our door. Letters and parcels are delivered by our local postwoman on a moped! If you are not in when a parcel or a registered letter need to be delivered then she leaves a green slip of paper and you call her to get it redelivered.
> 
> On the other hand, in Oroklini parcels and registered letters go to the main post office and you have to collect them from there.
> 
> Alternatively, you can get a PO box. I don't know how much it costs per year.


A P.O. box costs around 30 Euros a year.


----------

